# everything is interesting



## aevans

Hello all,

I'm looking to translate the following phrase into Latin: "_everything is interesting_".

The online english-to-latin dictionaries don't seem to cover the modern sense of _interesting_ very well, i.e. relevant, important, wonderful, fascinating.

So far, I've found a few candidates, starting with the closely-related _wonderful_ ...

_*mirus : *wonderful, astonishing, extraordinary. _
_*admiratio : *wonder, astonishment, surprise, admiration. _
_*admiror : *to wonder at, admire, marvel at. _
_*mirabilis* -e [wonderful , extraordinary, unusual]; adv. mirabiliter. _
_*miraculum* -i n. [a wonderful thing , prodigy, miracle; wonder, surprise]. _
_*mirificus* -a -um [causing wonder , wonderful, astonishing]; adv. mirifice. _
_*miror* -ari dep. [to wonder , be astonished at; to admire, look on with admiration]; gerundive mirandus -a -um, [wonderful]. _

... though none seem to convey exactly the sense I'm going for. I have similar doubts about _everything _as well (panton, totus?).

Of course, I have no idea how to properly conjugate this phrase either.

Any and all help is much appreciated!

(This is my first posting on this site, so please let me know if I've skipped protocol with this request.)

Many thanks,
Adam


----------



## judkinsc

_Panton _is a transliteration from the Greek.  The Latin is better as _omnia._ _Totus_ means "the whole."

I suggest:_

Omnia miranda est.  _"Everything must be admired/wondered at."

Other options: _Omnia est miracula._ "Everything is miraculus."
etc. with: _mirafica, mira..._

_Omnis admiratio est. "_Admiration is everything."


----------



## Le Pamplemousse

Welcome, aevans!



> _Omnia miranda sunt. _"Everything must be admired/wondered at."
> 
> Other options: _Omnia miracula sunt._ "Everything is miraculus."
> etc. with: _mirafica, mira..._


 
The verb usually goes at the end.  Also, if you use "omnia", the verb should be plural because "omnia" itself is the neuter plural of "omnis".

I've also seen "attractivus", so possibly _Omnia attractiva sunt._

Cheers.


----------



## aevans

Many thanks for your quick and detailed suggestions!



> _Omnia miranda sunt. _"Everything must be admired/wondered at."
> 
> Other options: _Omnia miracula sunt._ "Everything is miraculus."
> etc. with: _mirafica, mira..._


 
Great!  Both of these are very close to the sense I'm going for, and I will trust your excellent advice re conjugation.  

(To be clear, the use of sunt in place of est would essentially make the English equivalent "all things are miraculous", correct?)

However, I'm concerned that _miracula _and _miranda _are perhaps a bit too strong.  Miraculous tends to make one think of miracles, and I don't necessarily want to imply miracle-working.  Miranda seems closer -- I like the connotation of everything is wondrous.

Is there anything closer to the modern sense of interesting?  

Thanks again!
Adam


----------



## Le Pamplemousse

> (To be clear, the use of sunt in place of est would essentially make the English equivalent "all things are miraculous", correct?)


 
Yes.  _Omnis _is the singular masculine/feminine.  If you want it to be singular, I'd go with _omne_, because it's neuter, and may give the effect of _All is interesting.  _Keep in mind that you'd also have to change the ending on the adjective in that case - miraculum/mirum/attractivum/miraficum/mirandum.


----------



## judkinsc

The neuter plural takes a singular verb in Classical Latin. It's far more succinct and it looks better than a plural verb, too.  Also, my choice of position in the words above is designed for effect.

_Omnia miranda est._
_Omnia est miracula._

As for the modern sense of "interesting," there's nothing that I can think of that's closer. _Bonus_ is about your only other option for "interesting", and it means "good." _Miranda est_ is nicely poetic.


----------



## aevans

Thanks to both of you for your excellent recommendations.

I'm going with _omnia miranda est_.

This is a personal credo of sorts, and I've always wanted to know the Latin version should the urge strike to have it tattooed.   

Thanks again
Adam


----------



## judkinsc

By the way, did you ever wonder where we got the girl's name "Miranda?"



"One who must be admired/wondered at."  (Feminine singular, still looks like an _a._


----------



## aevans

> By the way, did you ever wonder where we got the girl's name "Miranda?"


 
So true!  I have a good friend named Miranda ... maybe I'll tell her it means "everyone must stare at Miranda".


----------



## xav

The _mirabelle _fruit (poorly translated _yellow plum_ in English), which has become an airport in Canada (I'd like to know by what strange way), has the same origin : _mirabilis, mirabilia._


----------



## ampurdan

Intersunt omnia: everything matters.


----------

